# Can Only Receive One Channel



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I wouldn't think ALL the broadcast antennas are down. Have you tried reprogramming the TV for broadcast stations?


----------



## rjordan393 (Sep 15, 2010)

The channels are back. So it had to be either weather interference or maintenance work on the transmitter


----------



## squared80 (Feb 18, 2021)

No bueno.


----------

